# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Tshirts

## Carlybee

Trying my hand at selling tshirts..still trying to raise funds for my son's brain injury therapy.  I don't have very many yet but here's one men's and one women's shirt. I literally just started so will have more later. 

https://teespring.com/music-is-every...2122&sid=front

https://teespring.com/ladies-mocking...6566&sid=front



image.jpg

image.jpg

The FB page is Teehugger Tees ( no it has nothing to do with TREEhuggers)

Thanks!

----------


## presence

I was wondering the other day how well "anarchy ball" comics and anarchy memes would do on t-shirts if marketed to the various anarchy reddit communities

----------


## Carlybee

> I was wondering the other day how well "anarchy ball" comics and anarchy memes would do on t-shirts if marketed to the various anarchy reddit communities


Might do pretty well if there's a niche for it. You could do a search on the Teespring site.

----------


## euphemia

Both of those would play well in Tennessee.  Nashville is Music City, and the mockingbird is the state bird.

----------


## Carlybee

> Both of those would play well in Tennessee.  Nashville is Music City, and the mockingbird is the state bird.





Cool...thanks..I didn't know that about the bird..I just thought it was a cool graphic.

----------


## Carlybee

Link to the Storefront

https://teespring.com/stores/teehugger-tees



image.jpg

image.jpg

----------

